# In case you have been waiting



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

OMG....White....I love white....ohhhhhh.....yeeeeeeaaaaaah


And the rims...nice...how much they set you back?


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats the most flawless white I've ever seen! :thumbup: You must go through a thousand clay bars a month. :yikes:


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

My god......it's awesome.....


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Amazing car. Those rims are wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

:yikes: :jawdrop: 

That is the most beautiful M3 i've ever seen.

Use restraint with future add ons...they will only take away from it's beauty.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah that's pretty hot man. Congrats.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

Damn, that thing is beautiful. Nice and clean.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Nice wheels


----------



## seh (Oct 6, 2004)

*Wheels*

I noted in another thread of yours that the wheels look sort of like the HRE 841R, but with exposed bolts. Today I figured out that these are the iForged Daytona, which are not listed as part of the currently available iForged range.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow...very nice looking car... white is a classic look :thumbup:


----------



## keeslinger31 (Oct 20, 2005)

That is the best looking white on a car i've seen.


----------

